# Help me do this texture please.



## ryanblake (Jan 24, 2016)

I have never seen this texture before. How is applied and how is knocked down, even seems to have some extra scratches put in it from maybe a tile trowel? Help!

The first one is a flat wall, the second is a small corner.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm afraid it will be almost impossible for anyone to help you do this here. There is a bit of a physical electronic and location barrier between us all. 

The best way to achieve this is to practice some on a neutral surface till you have matched the pattern. Simple descriptions of what others may think this pattern is is all your going to get here from anyone. There is no easy way to explain how to do unless you have experience doing textures. It more of hands on thing....


----------



## ryanblake (Jan 24, 2016)

Someone has to have an idea of some sort of starting point though? I've tried many things, just can't get it :/


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks like a skip, with a trowel.


----------



## ndtaper (Jan 29, 2011)

Mix your mud just a little thinner than you'd normally do for trowelling. Then put a small line on a 12 inch knife and gentilly run it on the wall (very little pressure) .


----------



## ndtaper (Jan 29, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/FirstClass...72464.327128090702967/633183583430748/?type=3

This is something I do that is similar just done with a little more mud on the trowel. Ive done it fine like your pics in my own home and others but cant seem to find any pics.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Hire a texture guy to do it.

And don't birch about the price. Pay the man!





 couldn't resist.


----------



## johnnyblazedesings (Feb 2, 2016)

Do listen to that guy its pretty easy to do but it sure is ugly u do it with a 12 inch nife soupy mud and u kinda drag it lightly which ever direction u feel good with


----------



## Mrdrywall (Jun 21, 2012)

Skip trowel


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Mrdrywall said:


> Skip trowel


With no sand.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

It looks like a skip using a 18" knife and 2' pan. Runny mud


----------

